# Flash loop play once only



## DrP

Anyone know how I make sure my flash files only play once? Do I set it in Flash itself or does it go in the html?
Much appreciated,


----------



## knight_47

I think you set it up in flash itself. Have a look at this, although I thought you could do it in the HTML too.

http://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14189


----------



## Sequal7

You can, 
look for


Code:


<param name="quality" value="high" />

 and add immediately after that


Code:


<param name="LOOP" value="false" />

 so it looks like this;


Code:


<param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="LOOP" value="false" />

Then below that you should see your movies dimentions...
add


Code:


loop="false"

 immediately after the height="" Width="" to the flash movies html source code, it should look like this;


Code:


<embed src="location/to/flash/file.swf" width="770" height="163" loop="false" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">


----------



## face1

if you have flash it is very simple

drop a keyframe on the timeline (any layer) where you want the animation to stop

go to

Actions- frames menu
click plus sign
select global functions > stop

close window & save flv file

export new swf


----------

